# FINALLY picked up my new Clydesdale Filly!



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, all! I've missed you. Most of you know that the military stationed my family from Virginia to California.... we drove for 6 days and picked up a Clydesdale filly along the way. Actually, I found my girl on this forum... blind sale:shock: She balked for a bit when we loaded her the first time into my trailer. Every night after that, she loaded perfectly for me. Pretty good for a 2 year old that has only been in a trailer 3 times in her life. She has the best temperament I've ever seen in a horse. She hasn't spooked, even though she has confronted some scary things she's never seen before (like a stable full of studs, a 6' floor fan, and small/dark enclosed stables. I'm so proud of her. She really seemed to enjoy the trip... very happy. She lets me rub all over her eyes, get inside her ears to scratch, and lowers her head for pets. She started respecting me from day one and looked at me as someone to be trusted. The last couple days, though (we are at my father in law's house until Monday), she has been too clingy. That is currently the only fault I've seen. I need to work on that, but not until I have an arena or round pen at her boarding stables. She backs off when I tell her to. She is very willing for me, and I haven't seen an ounce of disrespect (yet. lol) She was very skinny when I picked her up and her feet are in need of a trim. She came from pasture so I put her on bales of orchard grass. She's eating quite a bit. I'm going to worm her today and look into supplements when we arrive in Lemoore. Oh, and I pulled a couple NASTY ticks out of her head that she had picked up in Missouri. Anyway, her and I had that instant connection you hope for.... a connection I never had with my OTTB. I really trust her, and she trusts me. She's always so excited to see me.... whinnies when I walk up, and lowers her head for a hug.
Here are a few photos of her. 
Her name was "Fancy" but I decided to name her "Tenacity". Her show name (just in case) is going to be "Route 66" since she traveled all the way though it. Plus, "Get Your Kicks *On* Route 66" is kind of fitting.

Here's a shot of her in my trailer when we picked her up in Missouri:



























You can really see her ribs and hip bones popping in the next two... they were taken in New Mexico the day after I got her: 


















I took this photo last night. It's been 10 days since I picked her up... she's already gained a lot of weight. She's really starting to look good and even her color is more vibrant:


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love your horse


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

What a pretty girl!
BTW, I love the writing on your trailer! xD


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay!! You finally got her. Now you live in my state although I don't think you're close. I'm in southern Cal.

She was getting thin alright. Did the lady manage to sell her Belgian gelding too? 

My draft gelding goes through about 5-6 flakes of orchard/bermuda hay daily, doesn't need much in the way of pellets although I do use Purina Strategy, about 4 cups a day, vitamins/minerals, flax meal (for his coat/skin). He's about 17.3 and maintains quite well on that.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow. If she ever goes missing, I'm telling you right now, it was not me! =P

She'd gorgeous!!!


----------



## binkyhoo (Jul 13, 2009)

gotta love a Clyde. There was such an improvement for only 10 days? Keep up the good work.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

What a sweetheart!! I think I am in love with your filly. she is just so beautiful!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

HUGE congrats! She's beautiful! So happy to hear of your instant bond with her...I'm sure she knows how much you love her already! It's so nice when they trust you right off the hop! Can't wait to see more pics and updates, how long til you guys are home home? Hope the rest of the trip goes smoothly!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

FINALLY!! She is still incredibly gorgeous. I am sure that she will be so happy in her new home. I tell you, God certainly knew what he was doing making those big beasties more docile than your average horse. I am so happy that we now get to watch her grow up into the stunning, incredible horse she will certainly be. 

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

She's gorgeous. I'll have a clyde one day. :] I was actually looking at them before I found my boy. Ha ha. Hope we get lots of updates! Congrats!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She's beautiful


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

wow she is gorgous


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Very gorgeous girl. I just LOVE her coloring. I am in northern California but moved from Texas in 2004 and I am still not used to this darn state, bleh, lol. Good luck though!! Great job with your filly also.


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG! OMG! You are one VERY lucky horserider, THAT IS THE CUTEST!!!
I love her, more pics please


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, technically, I am close to you. I grew up in So Cal, so I'll be there all the time visiting family Yupp... her previous owner did sell Belgian Ben.


danastark said:


> Yay!! You finally got her. Now you live in my state although I don't think you're close. I'm in southern Cal.
> 
> She was getting thin alright. Did the lady manage to sell her Belgian gelding too?
> 
> My draft gelding goes through about 5-6 flakes of orchard/bermuda hay daily, doesn't need much in the way of pellets although I do use Purina Strategy, about 4 cups a day, vitamins/minerals, flax meal (for his coat/skin). He's about 17.3 and maintains quite well on that.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! I'll post an update soon with recent photos. We're finally settled in with the internet hooked up.... and I've been training my girl. She's doing SO GOOD.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new purchase. She looks a lot better now than she did just a few weeks ago, congrats! what a stunning mare!

Keep us posted on her progress. How tall is she right now?


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS. 
I love her. So excited to watch her grow up! Have fun with your gorgeous girl!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is stunning! I loved this mare when her pervious owner had her!  Glad to hear that she found a home for both of her horses!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, she is so cute/pretty! BTW, love you trailer.........lol.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I love the "bumper" sticker on the back of the trailer! too cute! Such a beautiful filly! What is her name? Good work on getting some weight on her too!!1


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is stunning. You can really see a different in her coat color!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! Her name is "Tenacity". Her show name (just in case I compete) is "Route 66"


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is lovely! You've already made a huge difference in her appearance! I cannot wait to see more pics of that girl!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Here are some new pictures of her in another thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/new-pics-my-new-clydesdale-35339/newmessage/


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

New pics are just gorgeous! So happy for you and for her as I know you will take wonderful care of her. Congrats to you both!


----------

